# Teenage NTs and young children



## Asshatting (Dec 1, 2010)

I have never been fond of children but for some reason they are fond of me. Very fond.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

It depends. I would rather be disemboweled then have to spend long amounts of time with them. But last month, I helped out at a carnival by passing out cotton candy to kids, and I liked making them smile. :happy:


----------



## bank of asantewaa (Sep 27, 2010)

I can tolerate children, and occasionally I like them.

But hey, they're people too, and my likes and dislikes change from person to person.

I'm kind of cautious with them, especially small children. I'm afraid I'll hurt the emotional and end up dealing with something I don't want to.

Like crying.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I like babies---when someone else is holding them and changing their diapers. I believe I've only held a baby once in my life and I felt like I was going to drop her at any moment. If she'd started crying I have no idea what I would have done.

I loved being a kid. I like thinking and writing about childhood. But actual children... I don't know what to do but smile at them and I always feel like they're judging me. When they have temper tantrums I run away.


----------



## PhillyFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Jazzlee said:


> So when you guys were teenagers... did you like kids?
> 
> I've just noticed recently that most of the NTs I know stray away from them (with the exception of an ENTJ friend of mine with a particularly high Fi). At first I reasoned it was only the guys, but my sister's best friend, who's also a female ENTP, dislikes children as well.
> 
> ...


Nope. I hated kids. For the most part I thought they were incredibly annoying. They just reminded me how inept their parents were. Now that I'm a little older, I can tolerate them in small doses. But I'm still reminded of how inept their parents are.


----------

